# Πάρ' το ή παρ' το (ο τόνος διατηρείται ή όχι;)



## danae (Aug 1, 2009)

Ο προβληματισμός μου οφείλεται στο διορθωτή του word που δεν δέχεται το "πάρ' το", προφανώς επειδή τονίζω μονοσύλλαβη λέξη. Ωστόσο, κατά τη γνώμη μου ο τόνος θα πρέπει να διατηρηθεί. Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει σχετικός κανόνας;
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Costas (Aug 1, 2009)

Σχολική Γραμματική:
Παίρνουν τονικό σημάδι λέξεις που παρουσιάζονται ως μονοσύλλαβες ύστερα από
έκθλιψη, π.χ.: _λίγ' απ' όλα, πάντ' ανοιχτά, είν' ανάγκη, ήρθ' εκείνος, μήτ' εσύ, μήτ' εγώ_ κτλ., ή αποκοπή, π.χ. _φέρ' το, κόψ' τους, άσ' τον_ κτλ.


----------



## danae (Aug 1, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, Κώστα!


----------



## Tsialas (Aug 1, 2009)

Το Word (αν και βελτιωμένο) περιέχει πολλά σφάλματα και πρέπει, κάθε φορά που αισθανόμαστε αμφιβολία για τις επιλογές του, να αναζητούμε πληροφορίες από άλλες πηγές.


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 2, 2009)

Αλήθεια, τα προβλήματα του διορθωτή του Word οφείλονται μόνο σε λάθη/αδυναμία του προγραμματισμού; Για τα Ελληνικά δεν διάβασε κανείς τη γραμματική να έχουν μια εφαρμογή που πραγματικά βοηθάει; Τις περισσότερες φορές έχω παρατηρήσει σε μπερδεύει και χάνεις την ώρα σου να επικυρώσεις ότι θυμάσαι σωστά και ότι έχεις δίκιο εσύ και όχι ο διορθωτής! :)


----------



## Kassianos (Aug 2, 2009)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω έναν παρόμοιο προβληματισμό. Τί συμβαίνει σε περιπτώσεις όπως η παρακάτω;
"Τό 'χει πάρει από μένα". Μέχρι τώρα μεταφέρω τον τόνο, ακόμη κι αν η προηγούμενη λέξη είναι μονοσύλλαβη και δεν τονίζεται στη δημοτική. Φυσικά ο διορθωτής το εμφανίζει σαν σφάλμα. Είναι όμως;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2009)

Kassianos said:


> Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω έναν παρόμοιο προβληματισμό. Τί συμβαίνει σε περιπτώσεις όπως η παρακάτω;
> "Τό 'χει πάρει από μένα". Μέχρι τώρα μεταφέρω τον τόνο, ακόμη κι αν η προηγούμενη λέξη είναι μονοσύλλαβη και δεν τονίζεται στη δημοτική. Φυσικά ο διορθωτής το εμφανίζει σαν σφάλμα. Είναι όμως;


Σύμφωνα με τη σχολική γραμματική είναι:







Αλλά σε μια άλλη περίπτωση, όντως ανεβαίνει ο τόνος:






Εδώ νομίζω ότι είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος, η τελευταία λέξη μαντεύω ότι πρέπει να είναι *θα 'ρθείς.* Ή κάνω εγώ λάθος;


----------



## Kassianos (Aug 2, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ Αλεξάνδρα για τη διευκρίνηση. Άρα το γράφω λάθος! Επέκτεινα την εξαίρεση σε όλες τις αφαιρέσεις. Είναι λογικό σφάλμα όμως, γιατί συνήθως εμφατικά προφέρουμε και το "έχω". Π.χ. "...τό 'χω".

Υ.Γ. "Θα 'ρθείς" - Αν είναι προστακτική (λογικά) θα έπρεπε να διατηρεί τον τόνο. Σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2009)

Να αναφέρω και μερικά ακόμα σημεία βασισμένα στις ίδιες σελίδες της νέας σχολικής γραμματικής:

Στη νέα ελληνική ισχύει ο νόμος της τρισυλλαβίας, δηλαδή όλες οι λέξεις τονίζονται σε μια από τις τρεις τελευταίες συλλαβές, π.χ. _πουκάμισο_. Η έγκλιση τόνου (δηλ. η ανάπτυξη δεύτερου τόνου) παρουσιάζεται και περιπτώσεις όπως:
_Ο δάσκαλός μου. Κάλεσέ την. Γράψε μού το_ (όταν ένα ρήμα σε προστακτική τονίζεται στην παραλήγουσα και ακολουθείται από δύο αδύνατους τύπους αντωνυμιών).

Υπήρχε παλιότερα (τότε που εφαρμοζόταν ανεπίσημα το μονοτονικό) το ανέβασμα του τόνου σε περιπτώσεις αφαίρεσης όπως: _τό ’χω, μού ’φερε, θά ’πρεπε_. Από τον καιρό της επίσημης εφαρμογής του μονοτονικού, σταματήσαμε να γράφουμε τον τόνο, και την τρισυλλαβία την ακούμε αλλά δεν τη βλέπουμε — με εξαίρεση τους «παραβάτες» που γράφουν _θάπρεπε_ κ.τ.ό.

Η περίπτωση με το «’ρθεις» είναι λίγο γελοία. Η γραμματική λέει στην παλιά έκδοση: _θα τού ’ρθει – θα του ’ρθει_ (πόσο πιθανό είναι να δείτε «θα του ’ρθει» και να διαβάσετε [θaturθí];), τώρα βελτίωσε το παράδειγμα σε: «_θά ’ρθω_ (προφέρουμε δυνατότερα το _θά_), _θά ’ρθεις_, αλλά _θα ’ρθεις_ (προφέρουμε δυνατότερα το _'ρθεις_)».

Όχι, Αλεξάνδρα, χωρίς τόνο, με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν υπάρχει «ερθείς».

Το ποίημα του Κώστα Ουράνη _Η αγάπη_ τέλειωνε με τον στίχο:

ἂν εἶναι νά ’ρθει, θὲ νὰ ’ρθεῖ — ἀλλιῶς θὰ προσπεράσει.

Φαντάζομαι ότι το διαβάζουμε: [aníne nárθi θènarθí]

Σύμφωνα με τη σχολική γραμματική, πρέπει να γράψουμε:
*αν είναι νά ’ρθει, θε να ’ρθει *— αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει

Στο λήμμα _έρχομαι_, στο ΛΝΕΓ γράφει:
*αν είναι να ’ρθει, θε να ’ρθεί* — αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει
Στο ΛΚΝ:
*αν είναι νά ’ρθει, θενά ’ρθει* (αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει)

Ή ο Ουράνης ή το ΛΝΕΓ ή το ΛΚΝ ή εγώ — κάποιος δεν το διαβάζει σωστά!

Η λογική θα έλεγε:
*Αν είναι νά ’ρθει, θε να ’ρθεί*

Και ο Σαραντάκος θα έγραφε:
Αν είναι νάρθει, θε ναρθεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όχι, Αλεξάνδρα, χωρίς τόνο, με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν υπάρχει «ερθείς».
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τη σχολική γραμματική, πρέπει να γράψουμε:
> *αν είναι νά ’ρθει, θε να ’ρθει *— αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει
> ...



Sorry, αλλά το "θε να 'ρθει", εγώ το διαβάζω "θενάρθει". Αν θέλω να το διαβάσω "θεναρθεί", πρέπει να βάλω τόνο στο "'ρθεί".


----------



## Costas (Aug 2, 2009)

Όλο αυτό το μπάχαλο ξεκίνησε από τη λύσσα του Κριαρά να μην μπαίνει τόνος στα μονοσύλλαβα. Συντάσσομαι με τον Μπαμπινιώτη, που βάζει στα μου, σου, του, τον, με, σε, κλπ., αλλά και στ' άλλα. Τι τους πείραζε πια αν "είναι παράλογο να τονίζεται μια μονοσύλλαβη λέξη"; Σιγά τα ωά. Ορίστε τ' αποτελέσματα. Αλλά και του Σαραντάκου (νάρθει, ναρθεί) μια χαρά είναι.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2009)

Εγώ ανησυχώ για κάτι άλλο. 
Το «θα του ’ρθει» θα το διάβαζα [θadurθí] κι αρχίζω να ανησυχώ ότι μιλάω (και ακούω) λάθος.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Sorry, αλλά το "θε να 'ρθει", εγώ το διαβάζω "θενάρθει". Αν θέλω να το διαβάσω "θεναρθεί", πρέπει να βάλω τόνο στο "'ρθεί".


Ναι, μα δεν βλέπω κι εγώ άλλη ανάγνωση. 
Τώρα, αυτό με τα μπω, βρω κλπ, είναι εξαίρεση της πλάκας. Να ήταν παντού σε εμφατική απόδοση (π.χ. μού ΄πε), να το καταλάβω.

Ελπίζω να ..μην έρθει και καμιά ιδέα στο μέλλον να βάζουμε και διπλό τόνο, παρά την τρισυλλαβία, για να μη χαθεί εκείνη η "εμφατική" μόδα του παρατονισμού των εκφωνητών στα δελτία, *"ο πρώθυπουργός", *"οι διάδηλωτές" :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

Για τον στίχο της ουράνειας Αγάπης έχουμε πλακωθεί και κατά το παρελθόν: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=534


----------



## m_a_a_ (Feb 12, 2017)

Το νήμμα είναι του '09.

Υπάρχει κάποια νεότερη ενημέρωση ως προς τι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος βάσει "νόμου";

*Πάρτο / Πάρ'το / Πάρ' το*

ή και

*Κόφτο / Κόφ'το / Κόφ' το*

Ο τόνος, στις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, φαντάζομαι πως εξυπακούεται μιας και είναι μανίσιος.

Μονοκοπανιά;
Με απόστροφο;
Με απόστροφο και κενό;


----------



## Themis (Feb 12, 2017)

Με απόστροφο και κενό:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?534-Αν-είναι-να-ρθει-θέ-να-ρθεί&p=4346&viewfull=1#post4346
Το "κόφ' το" έχει πάντως κάποια ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7558-Από-πού-το-κόφ-το-και-το-κούρευ-το


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2017)

Το Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας, που καταγράφει και τύπους που δεν αρέσουν στους σχολαστικούς, αναφέρει στα εισαγωγικά του λήμματος *κόβω* «προστ. _κόψε_ (_κόφτο_ & _κόφ’ το_)». Στα παραδείγματα έχει: _Κόφ’ το δούλεμα_, που είναι άλλο πράγμα.

Στο _παίρνω_ δεν δίνει τέτοια θάρρητα. Βλέπω ένα *πάρ’ τον κάτω* και είμαι σίγουρος ότι _πάρτο_ δεν έχει. Ούτε άλλα τέτοια κολλημένα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

nickel said:


> ... Βλέπω ένα *πάρ’ τον κάτω* και είμαι σίγουρος ότι _πάρτο_ δεν έχει. Ούτε άλλα τέτοια κολλημένα.



Με την ευκαιρία, κάν' το κάντο χενεράλ, χενεράλ αδμινιστραδόρ.  



daeman said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > Τίτλος άρθρου στην Καθημερινή:
> ...





AoratiMelani said:


> Canta María Melata. Κι ενώ η Μαρία τα κάνει μελάτα, προσέχουμε μη στάξει η ουρά του γαϊδάρου όταν αφιερώνουμε "από 'μένα για 'σένα".



~ Ο Κανταόλας, αδερφός του Παρταόλα και πρωτοξάδερφος του Φερταόλα


Με την ίδια ευκαιρία, ένα λάθος από την αντίπερα όχθη, που έχω δει μερικές φορές: «Κάν' τε το».  Μας τα 'κανε ρόιδο.


----------

